# zoo visit..



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Reading back on posts about London Zoos exhibit for rainforest..

Lots of people have seen and some who want to..

Wouldnt it be good if we could arrange an RFUK day out to London Zoo..

Then an RFUK visit to Edinburgh Zoo..

I know which is better but promised not to have any more English and Scottish banter:lol2:

I know it would never happen but sometimes i have nice thoughts..

Not very often but sometimes...:devil:


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

i think that would be a great idea very social. i would love to visit edinburgh zoo its just so far away for us!! would have to find a cheap place to stay over too.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

.....and then you could come to the BEST part of the country (the north west) and see a proper zoo! :whistling2:


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

yeah would def be up for that. plannin on going to london zoo soon. aint been since i was only 5 foot something....


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

mrcriss said:


> .....and then you could come to the BEST part of the country (the north west) and see a proper zoo! :whistling2:


Chester? :2thumb:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Chester? :2thumb:



It aint the best for primates though Colin....

See if you can find out and tell me???

Theres one down with you guys that id love to visit...

If it ever happened ..

Bernadette and I could put a few up...

Theres 10 big enclosures with room for a couple oh sleepin bags on each 
floor:lol2:

But i would need to count my pygmys and check your pockets:lol2:


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

Should wait until Edinburgh gets the pandas then try and arrange it


----------



## linket22 (Dec 16, 2007)

whats wrong with chester for primates?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

linket22 said:


> whats wrong with chester for primates?


Didnt say there was anything wrong with chester for primates..

I said its not the best for selection .

There is one thats better with more primates to see.

I would want to go somewhere with more to see in the field i like..

I can go to some and have more at home..
Think Chester Zoo is a good enough zoo though..

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Twycross is very good for primates, and Banham (where I used to work) is one of the best for unusual lemurs. Still, Chester takes some beating. It's probably the best in england. Of course, Jersey zoo is excellent too.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

mrcriss said:


> Twycross is very good for primates, and Banham (where I used to work) is one of the best for unusual lemurs. Still, Chester takes some beating. It's probably the best in england. Of course, Jersey zoo is excellent too.


Twycross would be my first port of call..defo

They have more of the species that i like.

Never been into lemurs,,have friends and zoos that we go to that have lots of different types.

They just dont rock my boat...

Wish id pm to zoo man now as i can see a bit of banter turning into an argument.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Arguement? Not from me mister.

Not sure about the way that some of the primates are hand-reared at Twycross though. I'm not certain if this still goes on, but not so long ago, they were rearing them like little humans with clothes on and stuff.


----------



## linket22 (Dec 16, 2007)

I wasn't having a go Peter was just wondering. What types are you looking for.


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

2 Giant pandas at Edinburgh zoo? Id like to see how that goes down. The polar bear got moved cus it didnt have near enough room, now they have sunbears...Id like to see if the pandas get a decent enclosure. 

The big cat enclosures are awful in my opinion, especially for the tigers and amur leopards!! Most times ive visited the zoo these animals have been pacing back and forth or round the enclosure, and one had barriers in front of the glass as one leopard had taken to attacking the glass when people were looking through...


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Jamiioo said:


> 2 Giant pandas at Edinburgh zoo? Id like to see how that goes down. The polar bear got moved cus it didnt have near enough room, now they have sunbears...Id like to see if the pandas get a decent enclosure.
> 
> The big cat enclosures are awful in my opinion, especially for the tigers and amur leopards!! Most times ive visited the zoo these animals have been pacing back and forth or round the enclosure, and one had barriers in front of the glass as one leopard had taken to attacking the glass when people were looking through...


I have to confess, I wasn't really impressed by Edinburgh zoo either. I realise that every zoo has good and bad points, but I reckon Edinburgh is pretty down the list. I can't believe that they are getting such a high profile animal as the panda. I would've thought Chester might have had that honour, although the zoo will have to pay China the sum of $1 million per year/per panda.

Then again, it's quite interesting that all pandas belong to China, including those born in other countries, and that China can call them back whenever they want.

At least the chinese government has stopped using them as a diplomatic gift like they used to.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

mrcriss said:


> I have to confess, I wasn't really impressed by Edinburgh zoo either. I realise that every zoo has good and bad points, but I reckon Edinburgh is pretty down the list.


Although I admit, i haven't been there for ages, so it could be very different now


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

mrcriss said:


> Although I admit, i haven't been there for ages, so it could be very different now


Never changed much..

Some good some bad just like any other zoo.

With the pandas though they will have to build to precise recomendations before they will let them go there..

So maybe they will get thet done ok...


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Chester definately takes some beating!

Twycross has a fantastic variety of primates, including Bonobos & Javan langurs, but some of their enclosures are a little small & old looking.

I have only been to Edinburgh once, when I was about 13. It was ok, from what I remember, great penguin enclosure. I didn't know they now have Sun Bears, lovely animals. They are the only zoo in the UK to have Koalas too.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

We are off to London zoo at the end of January:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

If I want a zoo visit I just go to Sallie's! :2thumb:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

would love to see london and edinburgh zoo's again (went to edinburgh in november but havnt been to london zoo since i was tiny) but it'd cost me a bomb to get there and back.

chester zoo would def be do-able though!! and its a fantastic zoo :no1:


----------



## RoyalBlood (Jan 5, 2011)

My local zoo is Marwell, whey.. only down the road.
Its a good zoo with spacious well kept enclosures. Though being a herp freak the reptile bit has never been very interesting, however i hear from a friend who works there that the rep section is undergoing a decent re fit, and i have an idea of some onf the new species they will be housing :2thumb:

Went to london zoo december 09... yes fair enough it was mid winter and very drab.. i found that the only impressive bit of the zoo was the reptile house!that big aviary is poorly kept and the tapiars were the worst..
But hey.... perhaps the summer encourages a clean up and a more attractive looking zoo rather than winter


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

ah, you see in london zoo, the tapirs, giraffe, okapi and zebra are all housed in what i call "the forgotten zone". dreadful enclosures that shouldn't house such large animals. the staff of the zoo know this (i used to live with one in camden). London zoo should concentrate on the little brown jobs that need a lot of saving but often get forgotten, and should leave the larger species to the wonderfully spacious Whipsnade.


----------



## RoyalBlood (Jan 5, 2011)

mrcriss said:


> ah, you see in london zoo, the tapirs, giraffe, okapi and zebra are all housed in what i call "the forgotten zone". dreadful enclosures that shouldn't house such large animals. the staff of the zoo know this (i used to live with one in camden). London zoo should concentrate on the little brown jobs that need a lot of saving but often get forgotten, and should leave the larger species to the wonderfully spacious Whipsnade.


agreed!


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Nix said:


> If I want a zoo visit I just go to Sallie's! :2thumb:


Lots of hands on at this one:2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Went to Edinburgh Zoo 2 years ago before they got rid of the polar bear and really werent impressed.

Never been to London Zoo though lol.

Twycross is good but has gone a bit downhill in the past few years.

Am hoping to go to Marwell in the summer as thats my local zoo.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

The best zoo ive ever seen was Barcelona..

The enclosures and everything were pretty good.

They seemed to pay allot of atention to the animals..

That was when snowflake the white gorrila was alive..

Apart from the locals throwing apples etc at the chimps..

The thing is,,all could be better,,we can have an opinion but would never be heard...

Weve a local zoo here who are trying to raise £65000 to build a brown bear enclosure....

Another one to pace up and down bored senceless just to give people summit to look at...

They are the experts though...

Or so they will say...

But i must admit it all came on a long way from the likes of Glasgow Zoo..

What an eyesore of a place...


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Best grizzly enclosure (in fact, probably the best bear enclosure hands down) is at whipsnade i reckon. Tons of space with thick woodland where they can get away from it all.

Never been to Barcelona, although the city has been the top of my "to visit" list for AGES! I'd love to see the Gaudi architecture, but if they have a great zoo, all the better :2thumb:

San Diego is supposed to be brilliant too.

Worst zoo I ever went to was Cyprus when I was 10. I went to it every day of the holiday to give the elephant some water (as it had none). There were baboons with chewed tails, a lion housed with a tiger in an cage about the size of my living room....really depressing. It's closed now, thankfully, due to the born free foundation.


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

ah man! in a way its a shame cyprus zoo is closed, could have been my challenge when/if we move out there!! good for the animals that it has closed though.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that it had been closed. However, I've just looked into it, and it appears to still be around (unfortunately). Check this pic out

http://www.limassolmunicipal.com.cy/zoo/2d.jpg


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Here's it's website...completely depressing.

ZOO GARDEN LIMASSOL - CYPRUS

Why do they think it's acceptable to hold all these animals on just 1.5 acres of land???


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

mrcriss said:


> I have to confess, I wasn't really impressed by Edinburgh zoo either. I realise that every zoo has good and bad points, but I reckon Edinburgh is pretty down the list. I can't believe that they are getting such a high profile animal as the panda. I would've thought Chester might have had that honour, although the zoo will have to pay China the sum of $1 million per year/per panda.
> 
> Then again, it's quite interesting that all pandas belong to China, including those born in other countries, and that China can call them back whenever they want.
> 
> At least the chinese government has stopped using them as a diplomatic gift like they used to.


"His Excellency Mr Liu Xiaoming, Ambassador of China to the UK said: “Pandas are a Chinese national treasure. This historical agreement is a gift to the people of the UK from China. It will represent an important symbol of our friendship and will bring our two people closer together."

Sure they arent still being used as gifts? Lol. I seen the giant pandas at Ocean park in Hong Kong, they are quite flimsy and slow, but cute all the same :lol2:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

That's really shocking! I thought all that had stopped


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

mrcriss said:


> That's really shocking! I thought all that had stopped


To think this post all started to try and arrange some type of social gathering by Scottish and English members of RFUK.
turning into quite an interesting read.

Has anyone seen the pictures from the park down south showing all the culled animals that were surplus to requirements...

Thats our zoos and studbook keepers for you...

If it doesnt fit into plans whether endangered or not ...KILL IT..

Lots of male horned orix(hope its spelt correct) were culled as they couldt go anywhere...

Surely they could have went to roam on an estate somewhere and live..

Why did it have to be another zoo????

Even seen hermans tortoise eggs put in the bin as they were surplis to requirements...
And they are A10...

Sometimes what goes on behind the scenes is disgusting...

And its our hard tax money that goes to help support places like these..

But we will still flock in by the thousands every year and pay the entry...

And the zoos want to keep condeming people like us who keep exotics...

At least we care....


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> To think this post all started to try and arrange some type of social gathering by Scottish and English members of RFUK.
> turning into quite an interesting read.
> 
> Has anyone seen the pictures from the park down south showing all the culled animals that were surplus to requirements...
> ...


Ok mate, our taxes don't go to support zoos. By and large, they support themselves as any other business would, by ticket and merchandise sales as well as charitable donation.

As for the culling thing, zoos have their reasons for doing all these things. And yes, they understandably keep it quiet from the public as otherwise they are met with a load of guff and strife. But they do have their reasons...for example, a male baboon may be culled as it is destructive in the troop and it wouldn't be able to live alone, or assimilated into another zoos troupe. I'd have thought you being a primate guy would have got that.

As for just allowing oryx to roam free on an estate somewhere, I don't think that is practical as they are very dangerous animals. You may not know this, but the most dangerous creatures to work with in zoos are not the tigers, but the zebras. Not the lions, but the elephants. Large hoofstock can't be just set free mate.

As an animal lover, vegetarian and supporter of SOME (NOT ALL) areas of animal rights, you may be surprised to hear me say this, but the way that studbooks and zoos are managed, culling is sometimes necessary. There is not always an unlimited amount of space or funds to keep these creatures. 

As for the article on the other thread, I've already said it looks like a case of sour grapes on behalf of the photographer.


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

mrcriss said:


> As for the culling thing, zoos have their reasons for doing all these things. And yes, they understandably keep it quiet from the public as otherwise they are met with a load of guff and strife. But they do have their reasons...for example, a male baboon may be culled as it is destructive in the troop and it wouldn't be able to live alone, or assimilated into another zoos troupe. I'd have thought you being a primate guy would have got that.


Edinburgh zoo done that 2 years ago after BREEDING the red river hogs. Why breed them in the first place? Rumour was they done the same thing for a SECOND year in a row. Why allow them to breed in the first place if they are not required? 

Also, most zoos say all these breeding programmes are for "conservation" matters. If an animal is endangered in the wild and we have surplus requirements in our zoos, why not rehabilitate unrequired born animals to be released for the wild in areas where populations are lowering? Thats what i would call real conservation....:gasp:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Jamiioo said:


> Also, most zoos say all these breeding programmes are for "conservation" matters. If an animal is endangered in the wild and we have surplus requirements in our zoos, why not rehabilitate unrequired born animals to be released for the wild in areas where populations are lowering? Thats what i would call real conservation....:gasp:



Reintroduction is a tricky business. More often than not, there isn't enough viable habitat left, or poaching makes it impossible. There's no point in doing reintroductions if the animal is going to die. Also, it's an extremely costly process and you can't just leave an animal in the wild you know....its a very long process. 

Also, don't forget that possibly the main purpose of zoos, even over conservation, is education about the environment and the animals themselves which aims to inspire an interest in change for the visitor.

All this zoo-bashing is a bit silly because you need to see it from the other side, the zoos perspective, before judging their actions. They do after all have the best intentions for their animals and the species as a whole.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

mrcriss said:


> Ok mate, our taxes don't go to support zoos. By and large, they support themselves as any other business would, by ticket and merchandise sales as well as charitable donation.
> 
> As for the culling thing, zoos have their reasons for doing all these things. And yes, they understandably keep it quiet from the public as otherwise they are met with a load of guff and strife. But they do have their reasons...for example, a male baboon may be culled as it is destructive in the troop and it wouldn't be able to live alone, or assimilated into another zoos troupe. I'd have thought you being a primate guy would have got that.
> 
> ...


You sign a form at Edinburgh to allow them to be exempt on the money you pay...

Wrong choice of words i suppose...

Theres always something can be done rather than kill..

Studbook keepers are renoun for making bad decitions.(fact)

I could give as manny examples of unnessesary culling as yours with the baboon..

I just dont think its needed.

With regard to hoofed running on an estate..
Fence and a bit of work...Animals can live..Free...

With regard to the comment on the other thread..

Only the park and photographer will know for sure...

But i dont think they put up a very good defence when questioned.

As i said why do the animals need to go to another zoo....

Theres private people out there that do just as good and sometimes better.

But anyway i was making a point about what is fact as i seen for myself..

Zoos make mistakes


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

Im not Zoo bashing :lol2: I like going to Zoos to see the animals kept decently, Lol. Just saying i disagree with culling, especially when they could have been prevented from breeding in the first place if not needed.

& yeah proper conservation is a long and complicated process when it comes to rehabilitation and reintroducing, but apart from education, isnt that the point really?

Werent there ideas going round that lynx or wolves were being concidered to be reintroduced in Scotland one day? I would like to know where they would go too, apart from upland moors & mountains i would say theres not many places lol


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

All this zoo-bashing is a bit silly because you need to see it from the other side, the zoos perspective, before judging their actions. They do after all have the best intentions for their animals and the species as a whole.


Find this hard to swallow.


Why have babies to kill them as they do time and time again..

Why cant we look on it from an animal lovers prospective..

Why all the zoo defence????

its not zoo bashing its a fact..

They hide it so as not to get bother from public...

Maybe the rich millionare wouldnt leave there money if they really knew what went on..

But its slowly becoming public knowledge..

Anyway we are both mature people who can have a difference in opinion..

But if i hadnt pm to ask the question i would have been able to work out for myself by your defence of zoos...

Its not all bad...

Its the repeated mistakes thats bad...

Some have adequate stuff and the rest not good..

Why cant the standards be stuck to everywhere...

Surely the guidelines dont differ from place to place....


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Crikey! with the greatest of respects to you both, you're making it sound like zoos go around killing their animals willy nilly for a laugh! It is only ever done as a last resort you know, once every other avenue has been explored. I do have first hand experience of this having spent a few years working in a zoo, and I can promise you that all the staff get very upset when an animal is unfortunately culled. We would always shed a tear that day. However, the staff realise that it is sometimes unavoidable.

Country house estates won't even take a herd of oryx to run "free" around their grounds. For one, they would have to get an expensive DWAL and provide and maintain expensive enclosures. It's just crazy Jurassic Park style ideology that would be completely unworkable if you really consider it properly. 

As for this lynx/wolf idea, though a wonderful suggestion, it will never happen, as the farming community would put a stop to that plan. Wild boar have been reintroduced, but I doubt sheep killers would be allowed to thrive again in this country.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

mrcriss said:


> Here's it's website...completely depressing.
> 
> ZOO GARDEN LIMASSOL - CYPRUS
> 
> Why do they think it's acceptable to hold all these animals on just 1.5 acres of land???


Wow, the pics in the Foto section are depressing! All those terrapins in that tiny pond! All the other enclosures look the same, just flat bare open pens. And those Hamadryas Baboons are on the pathway!!!? :gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

mrcriss said:


> Ok mate, our taxes don't go to support zoos. By and large, they support themselves as any other business would, by ticket and merchandise sales as well as charitable donation.
> 
> As for the culling thing, zoos have their reasons for doing all these things. And yes, they understandably keep it quiet from the public as otherwise they are met with a load of guff and strife. But they do have their reasons...for example, a male baboon may be culled as it is destructive in the troop and it wouldn't be able to live alone, or assimilated into another zoos troupe. I'd have thought you being a primate guy would have got that.
> 
> ...


Yep, that photographer from Knowsley Safari Park was bitter at losing her job, which also meant losing her house as she lived on the estate with her husband (the curator). Those photos were certainly staged, especially the pics of the Axis Deer fawns, & the Baboon! My friend & neighbour used to work at Knowsley & told me about the photographer.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah mate. As I said on the other thread, zoos tend to freeze the culled animals to feed to the cats and I reckon the photographer could've taken those carcasses and staged the whole thing.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

mrcriss said:


> Yeah mate. As I said on the other thread, zoos tend to freeze the culled animals to feed to the cats and I reckon the photographer could've taken those carcasses and staged the whole thing.


My friend who used to work there told me that those animals were in that area (more specifically that blue bin) awaiting collection for disposal. And the photographer had a few animals at her home from the safari park, as her pets, & when she left, they disappeared too... :whistling2:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

what a :censor:!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

mrcriss said:


> what a :censor:!


If this was stagged she should be shot herself....

Wasnt having a pop that zoos kill everything..

Theres a troop of lemurs from a ZOO that are housed at my mates animal park..

He has lots and a zoo licence etc and is on the zoo list..

We had 4 weeks to build the encllosure or the full troop was to be put to sleep,,

Hard 4 weeks labour..

There would be someone,,not even a zoo that could house the likes of those..

So there are defo issues that are totaly unnesesary..

Even with your first hand experiance(and im not having a dig)

You would only be aware of the zoo you were at..

Just dont like the idea of the likes of that..

And theres more....

The keepers would shed a tear but in reallity it isnt anything to do with them...

They just work there and do as there told..

With no say in matters like these...


Its never there decision or i dont think it would happen..


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

It may not be the keepers' decision, but they understand that it is sometimes unavoidable.

And no, there wouldn't always be someone willing to take them on. Even if an offer was there, the zoo has to decide whether the private owner has the experience, setup, vet, etc to be able to look after that animal...and do you know what? 9 times out of 10, private owners would be completely unsuitable.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> If this was stagged she should be shot herself....
> 
> Wasnt having a pop that zoos kill everything..
> 
> ...


I agree Peter, that if zoo's did offer their surplus animals to private keepers, there would be many able to be rehomed that way, species dependant of course (my garden isn't quite right for an Asian Elephant bull :lol2. Small species such as callithrids, mongooses, & birds, up to animals the size of Capybara could be easier to find homes for than large hoofstock, big cats, bears, etc. But I guess the zoo would have to be satisfied that the animal would be cared for properly by the private keeper.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

you'll tend to find that zoos don't cull those though, as these are always easy to move from collection to collection. they only really do it with hoofstock or those that live in groups with complicated social structures.

there is always the problem of "less than perfect" animals (3 legs or something like that) and there are rescue centres that take these from zoos. there's a lady near peterborough that does just that.

what has surprised me both in this thread, and the other one about knowsley, are the large number of misinformed preconceptions that exotic animal keepers have about zoo practices. I find it a bit alarming as all of us ultimately have the animals' welfare as the main priority.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

mrcriss said:


> you'll tend to find that zoos don't cull those though, as these are always easy to move from collection to collection. they only really do it with hoofstock or those that live in groups with complicated social structures.
> 
> there is always the problem of "less than perfect" animals (3 legs or something like that) and there are rescue centres that take these from zoos. there's a lady near peterborough that does just that.
> 
> what has surprised me both in this thread, and the other one about knowsley, are the large number of misinformed preconceptions that exotic animal keepers have about zoo practices. I find it a bit alarming as all of us ultimately have the animals' welfare as the main priority.


Nobody has a problem with the keepers..

The problem i have is the big wigs that make the executive decitions..

Most keepers are passionate about there job...
Mosy not all..

I was fitting out an enclosure for geoldii at a zoo and was told it was ok the way it was as the public were paying to see the animals..

To me the animals come first and if you have to look for them then so what..

So no mate nobody is attacking keepers in any way..

With regard to not knowing ..

I do know..

But anyway lets get back to arranging some kind of social gathering:lol2:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> The problem i have is the big wigs that make the executive decitions..


haha! I agree, let's move on.... this is heading into a rather strange place now as I assume your reference to "bigwigs" means some faceless evil mastermind sitting in an office somewhere, pulling the strings. It's not like this at all. In my experience, the decision to cull and the act of culling itself are all undertaken by the head keeper. During my time at the zoo, only 3 animals were culled (all from my section), and there was no puppet master involved:lol2:

Madness...absolutely bonkers!

There's a rather nice cat collection at Paradise Wildlife Park in Hertfordshire. Huge white lions and a mental jaguar that took massive umbrige with two girls stood looking on. I shall try to upload the video.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

mrcriss said:


> haha! I agree, let's move on.... this is heading into a rather strange place now as I assume your reference to "bigwigs" means some faceless evil mastermind sitting in an office somewhere, pulling the strings. It's not like this at all. In my experience, the decision to cull and the act of culling itself are all undertaken by the head keeper. During my time at the zoo, only 3 animals were culled (all from my section), and there was no puppet master involved:lol2:
> 
> Madness...absolutely bonkers!
> 
> There's a rather nice cat collection at Paradise Wildlife Park in Hertfordshire. Huge white lions and a mental jaguar that took massive umbrige with two girls stood looking on. I shall try to upload the video.


Cheers mate look forward to seeing it..
Peter


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Here you go, hope this works.



This was after the Jag had calmed down a bit too and stopped charging around! Mental!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Here's my favourite photo from London Zoo. It's as if they're saying "What the :censor: are you looking at?"


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

THIS THREAD HAS BEEN CLEANED

I am sorry I didn't get to it sooner before an argument escalated.

Please remain respectful of other members. Just because you disagree doesn't mean you cannot remain civil.

Thank you.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Thank you Pouchie.

So, anyone else got fun zoo pics?


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Here's a pile of very happy lions at Whipsnade. What you can't see in the photo was that there was another one lying directly at my feet.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Another very lazy beast...the two-toed sloth


----------

